# Sold Car With Factory Sirius Radio, Will Sirius Cut Me A Deal On A New Shuttle Radio?



## LetterX

Before I call Sirius, I figured I would ask here if anyone has heard of them making a deal like I need, so I have some ammunition to use on the sales rep.


I had a car with a factory Sirius radio. I just sold the car, and I still have a couple of months left on the annual subscription. The new car I purchased does not have a Sirius radio. I would like a cheap dock radio to install in the new car, and I would like to transfer my subscription over to it. Will Sirius offer me a super deal on a new radio? Maybe free or close to it? The way I see it, their wholesale cost for one of these cheap shuttle radios is nothing compared to my annual subscription fee. Because, if I have to pay much for a new radio, I'll just cancel my subscription instead.


Any advice or opinions about how I should approach this is very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lovekeiiy

I've never gotten a deal on equipment through them, but I've gotten them to waive the transfers fees every time. My radios would go bad and have to get new ones. I had/have lifetime subscriptions and the transfer fee is/was $75


----------



## LetterX




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovekeiiy* /forum/post/18885968
> 
> 
> I've never gotten a deal on equipment through them, but I've gotten them to waive the transfers fees every time. My radios would go bad and have to get new ones. I had/have lifetime subscriptions and the transfer fee is/was $75



Well, if you think about it, they really don't have an incentive to give you a deal on a radio if you have a lifetime subscription. As an annual subscriber, it would be in their best interest to keep me paying that annual fee, and that won't happen unless they give me a deal on a new radio. Car entertainment isn't that important to me, and I could get by with MP3 and FM. Looks like I may have to. I was just wondering if anyone had heard of Sirius cutting a hardware deal to keep a subscriber. Guess not.


Doesn't make much business sense if they won't offer me a shuttle radio for $20 that they probably pay $50 for in order to keep my $150/year subscriber fee, but that's their choice. It would only cost them $30 net to keep me paying $150/year. I'll even let them lock me into a two-year contract, so they have nothing to lose. Would be the same as wireless carriers offering cheap/free cell phones.


----------



## swamdog

I can't speak for sirius, but I had xm in the lease vehicle I returned a couple of months ago. I'm just now getting around to purchasing an xm onyx for my current vehicle. The best price I could get locally was $70 for the radio. I called xm to see what was required as far as activation if I purchased one. They sold me the onyx for $19.99 and since I'm still a current subscriber the $14.95 activation fee is waived also. I'm sure sirius will take care of you if you call them.


----------



## LetterX

In case anyone is interested in how this turned out, Sirius agreed to send me a Stratus SV6 radio for $0. No activation fee. All I had to pay was $7 shipping. So they made the smart business decision and kept me as a happy customer. Exactly the outcome I was hoping for.


So, let it be known that if anyone sells a car with satellite radio, and buys a new car that doesn't have satellite radio, Sirius will offer a new dock-type radio at no cost.


----------

